# Maybe getting a lgd have qustions??



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I have started my hunt for a started lgd. I found someone thinning out her dogs. She has a female that she told me was half Pyrenees half?? She is good with her chickens and cows/ And is 2 to 3 yrs old. I asked to see pic of her and to me she looks collie mix my friend said collie, Gsd. So what should i look for ask before geting her? She looks very sweet and mellow. And the lady is willing to take her back if she does not work out. Since she has not been around goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I don't see any Pyr. She will probably make a nice farm dog.
If you want a true LGD you are going to have to look further.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

^ Agreed. 

She may be a nice dog, but that doesn't mean she can be trusted with the job of protecting stock. I would first be wary of the fact that she's (I'm judging over a year?) and hasn't been with goats. And, second the fact that she is a Collie mix doesn't bode well. From all the research I've been doing on LGD I've seen people overwhelmingly say non LGD breeds mixed with LGD breeds can and almost always will make bad guardians.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

From my limited experience, I have Great Pyrenees. I would say friendly and sweet to people does not mean good LGD. I got my GP's as puppies and one was raised solely with goats, I do not believe he had any human contact except feedings and he must have hid until they left. I was very worried about how timid he was. He bonded with my goats the first day. It took about 2 months for him to even come near my kids and me. Now with that said we all could touch him and be around him without aggression the whole time. He was 4 months when I got him. Then there is my female GP we got her at 5 weeks and she was raised outside not in the goat area. I do not trust her with my young kids she chases them. she does fine with adult goats because they wont put up with her and she gets the message loud and clear. she is very people friendly and active. Well she is not a very good LGD but my male is awesome. He loves his goats. Our kids bite him, climb on him, and head butt him all the time. He does not care, I really think he enjoys it. LOL... His best friend is my 6 month pygmy wether they are always together and sleep together. I also told the first breeder that I needed a good working LGD and he picked him for me. I picked my female from the second breeder. With all that being said I think it is very important that they be raised around goats and bond with goats before people.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I found a lady that breeds lgd and also rescues/ takes in dogs that no longer have a home. She works with them and find a home where there ability a match what the mew owner needs. So I think I'll go with her.


----------

